# Little Green Footwell Light



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that little green light that illuminates the passenger-side footwell? How come there isn't one on the driver's side?


----------



## tano (Oct 6, 2005)

It's on the driver's side as well...


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I have one on either side and they are only green because of a colored rubber cap.


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

I got one under the drivers side as well!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

tano said:


> It's on the driver's side as well...


Hm. I'll have to see if I have the light on both sides. I was noticing this in my garage this morning as I got into the car. The garage door light was shining down on the driver's side, but not the passenger side. Maybe that exterior light kinda drowned out the little footwell light on the driver's side.

Either that, or the bulb's burned out.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

MarineGTO said:


> I got one under the drivers side as well!


Me too!!!!!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Check it out. They do easily fall out, too.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Isn't that special..............I like the "lazed node" look............. :cool


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Anybody try switching the color on these? Hmmm...I wonder how "blue" would look?!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Turns out the bulb on the driver's side is missing. Shoot, for all I know, it was never there in the first place.

If you've got a manual, do you realize where this bulb is located? Right above the clutch pedal! I have a feeling that somewhere along the line, someone (either me or Bubba at the dealership) smacked the bulb with a toe and knocked it out. I looked all around under the seat, but I can't find it.

Oh well. When I go in for my next oil change, I'll see about getting a bulb. They'll probably have to order it from Australia, and it'll arrive next spring.

In the meantime, I'll just struggle along in the dark.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> Anybody try switching the color on these? Hmmm...I wonder how "blue" would look?!


blue looks cool the light in the plastic of where the key goes can be blue aswell :cool hit me up if ya want instructions :seeya:


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

1badgto said:


> blue looks cool the light in the plastic of where the key goes can be blue aswell :cool hit me up if ya want instructions :seeya:


Where did you find blue plastic caps for the light?


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

I switched mine out with green LED 194s and they look so much better. The website where I got them from also has blue and other colors. Check it out. I got the 5LED Matrix bulbs, which are awesome!

http://superlumination.com/194.htm


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

1badgto said:


> blue looks cool the light in the plastic of where the key goes can be blue aswell :cool hit me up if ya want instructions :seeya:


I would like to know how to change that as well.


----------



## danrieke (Oct 12, 2005)

Yah... I'd like to know how you did that key switch lite. Instructs?


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

ummm....yeah.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hello..... Eddie...... are you ever going to "hit these people up" with the info? :willy:


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

shall we all PM him??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> shall we all PM him??


Hell yes, _ALL_ of us should PM him, even if it has nothing to do with this! :willy:


----------

